# B'fest to ride on board with SigalSport in '07



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Hi All -

For the 2007 campaign in the Rolex series, I'm happy to announce that Bimmerfest will be riding on board with the SigalSport Daytona Prototype car, a BMW powered Riley chassis. :thumbup:

After running several events in the DP class in '06, the team is looking forward, will Bill Auberlen as one of the drivers, to making good strides in '07 and the car has tested well in early testing at both Daytona and Homestead.

To find out more about SigalSport and how the testing has gone, go to:

www.sigalsport.com


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Now that ROCKS!!!

:supdude:

:thumbup:


----------



## drevaen (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey, I use to work for Sigalsport, thats a great team, and Gene, the owner, is one of the coolest guy on earth.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

They were doing very well in the early going (and even led overall). Hopefully they can stay that competitive all season.


----------

